# Poetic justice and the power of karma



## biggu5 (Jun 20, 2011)

Just had to post this today. My STBXW expensive Maine **** Cat ran away. The cat's name was Kismet. I am truly believing in the power of Qi and Yin Yang of the Universe. :rofl:


----------



## MisguidedMiscreant (Dec 28, 2010)

biggu5 said:


> Just had to post this today. My STBXW expensive Maine **** Cat ran away. The cat's name was Kismet. I am truly believing in the power of Qi and Yin Yang of the Universe. :rofl:


It's the little things, man, the little things.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

How does the old saying goes 'give a man (or woman) enough rope.....'?


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Poor kitty! I guess he had all he could stand of the STBXW too.


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

biggu5 said:


> My STBXW expensive Maine **** Cat ran away.


ah-huh, sure it did........

kidnapping the cat was not the answer bro.

lol.


----------



## 2xloser (May 8, 2011)

Pit-of-my-stomach said:


> ah-huh, sure it did........
> 
> kidnapping the cat was not the answer bro.
> 
> lol.


:rofl: omg too funny!


----------



## biggu5 (Jun 20, 2011)

Pit-of-my-stomach said:


> ah-huh, sure it did........
> 
> kidnapping the cat was not the answer bro.
> 
> lol.


:rofl: Thanks Pit! I love this place. Since I moved out I haven't had to roll the cat and dog hair off my clothes ONE time. It is the little things  Working from home today, sitting by the pool surrounded by beauty and good things while she is out looking for her $400 cat. Life is good today


----------



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

biggu5 said:


> :Working from home today, sitting by the pool while she is out looking for her $400 cat. Life is good today


You may want to remove it from the pool before she thinks to look there. lol


----------

